# 3rd Annual MIMB Labor Day Ride!!! (2011)



## Polaris425

WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn:

Is it too soon to start getting excited about it? :bigok: :bigok:


----------



## rubiconrider

i was waiting to see this. but i didnt it would take this long. i figured you guys would have this thread started the tuesday after the ride...


----------



## Polaris425

^ HAHA... Well I wanted to at least wait a little bit.. :bigok:


----------



## 08beast

don't know how many places ya'll got to ride down that way but a different place each year would be cool....atleast for someone like me that can't come but once a year lol.:rockn:

maybe even a place that don't mind "cop lights" lol


----------



## Polaris425

We might talk about Boggs & Boulders next year. Who knows. Rocks will definately be back open and better than ever so... we might look at it again.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i say boggs and boulders or somewhere closer for the east coast and florida boys.....i def wanna meet everyone but 17 hr drive is a bit to much


----------



## bruteforce504

i agree with walker. need to find a place where you can ride anytime you want to, not a place you can only ride in between hour x and hour x.


----------



## wolf_36

Boggs and boulders lets you ride till midnight after midnight you can ride but can't ride in the camping area , I was just there laborday and rode till 1:30 out side the camping area


----------



## lilbigtonka

i can already see yall gonna make it impossible for me once again lol....man i wish i lived up yander with you guys yankees lol us southerns on the other hand......lol


----------



## tacoma_2002

I'm there no matter where its at!

Heck look at 08beast...he drove from WV all the way to CCC!

We had a hella time fer sure!


----------



## filthyredneck

I was also under the impression of the 10pm curfew... that, combined with the distance and the cost to get there was mainly what kept me from goin. Plus I still had some little stuff that I was tryin to get right on the brute. I'll see where it ends up at this year and go from there... most likely go to River Run or Mud Creek though.... since my buds will be there and its alot closer to home if I tear somethin up.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Officially pumped...

>>>>>>>>MIMB FTW<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## phreebsd

but the thread is locked..?


----------



## wood butcher

well the cry babies are gone so we should unlock it . i think bogs and boulders is a top pick for me this year


----------



## Polaris425

Word. unlocked! Haha!


----------



## bigblackbrute

maybe a park smewer in louisiana would be a good place its central to most people and mst all of them have no curfew. jus my 2 cents.


----------



## aandryiii

No park compares to B&B. No forum compares to MIMB. Soo why not bring the two together?! It's a given! Lmk asap so I can reserve that bad *** log cabin that sits on the cool pool... And Hey, here's your time in advance to start saving, scheduling, breaking the news to your wives, aligning baby sitters, getting your bikes running, and every other excuse you guys try to throw out there!!!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I am in regardless this year ! MIMB FTW!!!


----------



## Polaris425

La. is not central to anyone. Except people in La... haha.. Remember we have people coming from SC and GA to ride............ And Tennessee... so LA is not central. We've always shot for mississippi b/c it really is central to EVERYONE in the southeast. And both years the Tx boys have *****ed about it. Well,

08beast drove 14hrs from SC to MS to ride/camp... so I dont want to hear ANY *****ing this year about how AL-MS is not central to everyone.  :bigok:


----------



## byrd

Ms sounds great to me.... Red Creek is only 20min from the house :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7

what are you gonna be ridin P425? i might make this one. i have a buddy that lives in dothan, and he has been trying to get me to come for a while.


----------



## bigblackbrute

well i was jus throwing an idea out ther bt if ima get a response like that ill be sure to keep them all to myself. ill be at work anyway.


----------



## Polaris425

greenkitty7 said:


> what are you gonna be ridin P425? i might make this one. i have a buddy that lives in dothan, and he has been trying to get me to come for a while.


I dont even know that I will make this years. Gonna have a LOT going on around that time. I'll do my best to make it but, I might have to ride b**** in someone's SxS haha...


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Polaris425 said:


> I dont even know that I will make this years. Gonna have a LOT going on around that time. I'll do my best to make it but, I might have to ride b**** in someone's SxS haha...


If you can make it i will bring a quad for you to ride jon .Dont stress that small problem


----------



## gpinjason

Polaris425 said:


> La. is not central to anyone. Except people in La... haha.. Remember we have people coming from SC and GA to ride............ And Tennessee... so LA is not central. We've always shot for mississippi b/c it really is central to EVERYONE in the southeast. And both years the Tx boys have *****ed about it. Well,
> 
> 08beast drove 14hrs from SC to MS to ride/camp... so I dont want to hear ANY *****ing this year about how AL-MS is not central to everyone.  :bigok:


guess I'm gonna go ahead and say I won't be there.. to dadgum far... LOL I ain't crying :nutkick:


----------



## byrd

bigblackbrute said:


> well i was jus throwing an idea out ther bt if ima get a response like that ill be sure to keep them all to myself. ill be at work anyway.


ah u cant take p425 the wrong way.... sometime he is PMSing lol jk he was meaning that comment in a bad way


----------



## 08beast

Polaris425 said:


> La. is not central to anyone. Except people in La... haha.. Remember we have people coming from SC and GA to ride............ And Tennessee... so LA is not central. We've always shot for mississippi b/c it really is central to EVERYONE in the southeast. And both years the Tx boys have *****ed about it. Well,
> 
> 08beast drove 14hrs from SC to MS to ride/camp... so I dont want to hear ANY *****ing this year about how AL-MS is not central to everyone.  :bigok:


 

SC would be nice bud, but its actually VA lol. and as of now i'm still planning on coming again as long as this house thing works out...

just this year no body will drag me down the creek.. :nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425

^ AH MY bad... I knew it was VA I dunno why I said SC. Guess I had something else on my mind haha!!

And yeah, I'm not PMS'ing its just, for the last 2 years we went through this "it NEEDS to be in texas or we're not coming" attitude and well, I (and others) just got sick of hearing it.

So yeah, thats why all the harsh replies from your's truely  We try to make it FAIR for EVERYONE in the southeast. To have equal opportunity to attend. Yes it is much easier on the Al/MS boys when its in AL or MS but... Both states are central to the southeast, and give everyone from VA to TN to TX to FL an equal oportunity to attend......

If ya'll cant make it then load up and get together with your local buddies and ride there in honor of the MIMB LABOR DAY BASH, thats what Tonka and the other FL boys do. As well as some from Texas.


----------



## 08beast

i say we have it in SC at busco beach or i'm not coming.... :flames:

:5719:


----------



## Polaris425

haha! :nutkick:

:bigok:


----------



## byrd

08beast said:


> i say we have it in SC at busco beach or i'm not coming.... :flames:
> 
> :5719:


lol heck im gona have to come just so i can meet this guy! :nutkick: lol


----------



## drtj

where is boggs & boulders? All us Ga boys may be able to load up one vehicle & make the trip.


----------



## Polaris425

south central Alabama

www.boggsandboulders.com


----------



## Polaris425

Seriously, I just want everyone to have an equal opportunity to attend. And ya'll make it hard on an ole boy to make decisions with all this bickering about let's have it close to me everywhere else is too far to drive! I understand as much as anyone how hard it is to travel $$ wise, for the last few years, this is the only ride I've gone on, for that reason. 

If there needs to be 3 then hell we'll have 3. East coast can get together at Doles. Central can hit up B&B or Rocks, and you Texas boys can meet up where ever yall want. Crosby, Mud Creek, whatever.


----------



## drtj

B&B may not be a bad trip for us Ga boys. Espically if we all ride together & split gas. Doles is about 45 minutes from the house so I will be at that one.


----------



## BruteGirl

08beast said:


> i say we have it in SC at busco beach or i'm not coming.... :flames:
> 
> :5719:



Busco Beach is in NC.... 

Where/When is this ride ya'll? We may get there from SC


----------



## Timmi

*I say move Busco Beach to Va or I'm not coming!*

:flames:



BruteGirl said:


> Busco Beach is in NC....
> 
> Where/When is this ride ya'll? We may get there from SC


----------



## 08beast

BruteGirl said:


> Busco Beach is in NC....
> 
> Where/When is this ride ya'll? We may get there from SC


 
opps my bad:nutkick:... as of right now it seems like it will be at boggs and boulders this year. and it will be scheduled as labor day weekend but anyone can make the trip as long as they want to, as for my wife and I were currently planning to leave the weekend before and try to check out some of the other parks down that way.


----------



## tacoma_2002

:rockn:


08beast said:


> i say we have it in SC at busco beach or i'm not coming.... :flames:
> 
> :5719:


 
I'll be there.

:rockn:


----------



## 08beast

tacoma_2002 said:


> :rockn:
> 
> 
> I'll be there.
> 
> :rockn:


 
Def ready to ride with you guys again, hopefully i can balance better this year too. And i'll be letting you know what the plans are a little closer to time chief :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I'm excited about this ride. I'll be making plans to attend. Any of the places mentioned will work for me. Last year was a blast. If you missed it, you need to start saving for this year.


----------



## king05

08beast said:


> i say we have it in NC at busco beach or i'm not coming.... :flames:
> 
> :5719:


 
I second the busco beach scene


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I just read the rules on their website and it says HELMETS ARE REQUIRED WHILE ATV IS IN MOTION. So, if you're like me and don't have a helmet, you need to get one, if you plan to attend. just a heads up...


----------



## Polaris425

Andriii said they don't really inforce that over a certain age I think


----------



## J2!

No they don't enforce it.


----------



## J2!

08beast said:


> opps my bad:nutkick:... as of right now it seems like it will be at boggs and boulders this year. and it will be scheduled as labor day weekend but anyone can make the trip as long as they want to, as for my wife and I were currently planning to leave the weekend before and try to check out some of the other parks down that way.


If you like to trail ride, I strongly suggest trying Southern Ridge while you are down that way.. They have some VERY technical trails there. Some of the best I've seen around here. Lots of hookups too. And not far from B&B.


----------



## greenkitty7

man im pumped... so is it a go on B&B?


----------



## 08beast

J2! said:


> If you like to trail ride, I strongly suggest trying Southern Ridge while you are down that way.. They have some VERY technical trails there. Some of the best I've seen around here. Lots of hookups too. And not far from B&B.


 
You wouldn't happen to know if they or any of the trail are restrictive on sxs?


----------



## J2!

08beast said:


> You wouldn't happen to know if they or any of the trail are restrictive on sxs?


 Most all of the trails there are sxs friendly. There are some tight places, but they aren't as wide as b&b. B&B trails are more like dirt roads. LOL We ride Southern Ridge with prowlers all the time so any other sxs is good to go.. It's just AWSOME trails there.. Alot of mud holes too if we've had rain..


----------



## aandryiii

So is set for B&B?? I need to know..


----------



## 08beast

I say yes, so there problem solved :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7

and i second the yes. and third it.


----------



## jctgumby

I will vote for Boggs too I reckon...The wife and I both loved Rocks but I know that Ms isnt very Central for everybody anymore...Just let me know what I need to do to help get things moving


----------



## lilbigtonka

i know my vote wont matter but im in on creekbottom, seems like one of the best parks out.... and def wouldnt mind checking it out with the rest of the mimb crew but looks like they got b&b picked already....but o well it is still awhile away maybe something will change


----------



## Polaris425

B&B or Rocks. Y'all vote.


----------



## Polaris425

SO.... 2 of my friends got engaged this weekend.... And GUESS..........


WHICH weekend.... they are planning on getting married..................


----------



## 2010Bruterider

bummer


----------



## jctgumby

They had better reschedule...You got plans already


----------



## Polaris425

Thats what I told them. She says, "And that is more important than our wedding?" 

I said, well this is 3 years in the planning... 3rd annual... so, it was planned first! haha...


----------



## jctgumby

LOL nice


----------



## wood butcher

Tell them to come and we can film it and send it to my big ******* wedding , MIMB style


----------



## Polaris425

HA! there's no way these 2 would go for that!


----------



## greenkitty7

i say we make it the weekend before labor day then! haha.


----------



## Polaris425

ha! I'll be there is funds allow... They arnt getting married till Sunday so.... I can come down friday and come back early sunday morning or late sunday night.


----------



## greenkitty7

ah ok. well i should be there, if we arent going to Mud Muckers that weekend.


----------



## No Plugs

Are we doing Boggs and Boulders? If so, I am in. Ill take that friday and Tuesday and head down to the condo in Orange Beach Thursday night, drive back up on saturday morning or friday night, anjd head back to the beach on sunday!


----------



## lilbigtonka

o noooooo some florida boyzzzzzz might be packin deep and makin a trip we are still talking about it but usually when we start talkin we start gettin


----------



## robisra

i cast my vote for b&B. Only 3 hours from Atlanta and looks bigger than creekbottom. Need to settle this soon so we can reserve campsites.


----------



## No Plugs

Well, I am going to move forward with B&B as the place to go. Worst comes to worst, a few of us get together to ride. 

I talked to the gf last night, and she seemed pretty cool with it. So, you can count us two in, granted she will be on a grizz. 

I am planning on driving down to Orange Beach Friday morning, unpacking some stuff there, then heading up to B&B on saturday morning. I figure we could ride on saturday, and I will bring down the grill and we could do a MIMB bbq on saturday night. 

Any interest?


----------



## wood butcher

I think its a go on B&B


----------



## No Plugs

Well, if thats the case, lets start getting a roll call!

Me +1


----------



## wood butcher

ok guys and gals, i'm gonna go ahead and make it official the Labor Day ride this year will be at B&B . so everyone start makin plans to be there. we gonna try to schedule some events for all , cook out , prize drawings, and some just plain out gettin it on!!!! so there ya go>>>


----------



## J2!

Sounds great !! Can someone call them and see if we can get some reserved spots for the campers all in one spot so we can all camp together ? So far it's just me but I might have a few more coming, will know when time gets closer. I'll also have my camper there so if I don't bring anyone else I'll have plenty of room for some people. I had a big group for mud nats this year too and they ALL managed to back out before time to go. I can also bring some treats for the grill, No Plugs, how big is your grill ? Gonna be a blast !!


----------



## Trice

im in. I have already got off work that whole weekend.


----------



## No Plugs

Just put in for a few days off today! Trying to talk the gf into bringing the grizz down too!


----------



## J2!

Called B&B today, all the 30amp hookups are booked already, that sucks. All they had was 50 amp hookups left and they were $40 a night just for power and water, no sewer !! Just because of that I might not go. Would cost over $100 in fuel to run the generator for three days, on top of the entry fees. It's hard to beleive that they are booked already and it's only May.:aargh4:


----------



## wolf_36

They get booked up fast but if you do go check again when you get there . been a few times thinking they where booked up but you get those that book and don't go 
going myself next weekend with a group .


----------



## tacoma_2002

Awesome.

I'll be there! We always stay in a hotel anyway usually just for the fact of having a hot shower and such.

Anyone have any recommendations on hotels nearby the park?


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

there are a some in the city of andalusia..days inn, best western..etc..places to eat ..they have beef o brady's a cross the street from best western.. along with micky d's, arbys,subway are right there close.. other places to eat in town are.. david cat fish, larry's bbq and rancho grande..those are just a few places..


----------



## wood butcher

bump


----------



## 08beast

As of right now I have 3 total so we'll def be there. But were taking the whole week off lol. Seems to make the drive a little easier for us . :bigok:

Tocama, let me know if you figure out where your staying. We may try to stay there with ya'll this year. Something tells me its going to be hot, to hot to be staying in a tent. :thinking:


----------



## Bruiser

What's the dates for this? I live 45 min away from B&B. Also there is another atv park open in Andalusia called Bullpen. Just throwing that out there but B&B is freaking sweet.


----------



## Polaris425

Labor Day Weekend. Fri-Mon.


----------



## Bruiser

K.... ty.. Ill be there along with my bud who just bought a 09 Brute


----------



## jctgumby

Well it is official...I won't be coming this year...I got offered a promotion with a very nice raise and the only way to get the job was to start working out of Singapore...I will be over there Labor Day weekend...I wonder if the wife would freak out if I turned down the promotion until after the MIMB ride


----------



## Polaris425

singapore!?!!?!??!


----------



## jctgumby

Yep Singapore...I just got home from my first trip over there...Been gone for a month...It is interesting there to say the least


----------



## bigchevy6

last time i looked it was $75/room/night in a cabin, each room has 6 beds (3 bunk beds), so $75 per room/6=&12.50 a person per night, i think just about anybody can afford that.


----------



## bigchevy6

just pulled this directly from their site:

50 Amp Full Hookups: $40/night
30 Amp Power and Water: $25/night
Non-Hookup Campers: $20/night
Tent and Primitve Camping: $10/night
Bunkhouse Rental: $75/room/night - There are 4 rooms that sleep 6.
Farmhouse Rental: $75/room/night - There are 3 rooms that sleep 12, and 2 rooms that sleep 10.
Hilltop Bunkhouses: $75 per night - 2 bunkhouses that sleep 10.
B&B Camper rentals: $75 per night - 8 full hookup rental campers that sleep 8 per.


----------



## J2!

bigchevy6 said:


> last time i looked it was $75/room/night in a cabin, each room has 6 beds (3 bunk beds), so $75 per room/6=&12.50 a person per night, i think just about anybody can afford that.


That's just for the cabin. You still have to pay to get in for the weekend and pay for each bike you bring. $100 EASY !!! And when I called a couple weeks ago EVERYTHING was already booked for that weekend, even all the camper hookups


----------



## bigchevy6

yeah thats just for lodging, $100 really isnt too bad for a weekend, most expensive thing is the drive, but u know what they say, u gotta pay to play!


----------



## 08beast

I agree with the most expensive part being the drive.. :nutkick: just saying :flames:


----------



## phreebsd

jctgumby said:


> Yep Singapore...I just got home from my first trip over there...Been gone for a month...It is interesting there to say the least


i know a guy in singapore right now. Drillin away.
they moved there cause of the ban on drillin in the gulf.


----------



## jctgumby

phreebsd said:


> i know a guy in singapore right now. Drillin away.
> they moved there cause of the ban on drillin in the gulf.


 

Yeah, most people that work offshore have ended up or will end up in either Singapore or Brazil most likely...Even with the Drilling ban lifted in the Gulf they are still making next to impossible to permits to drill domestically...Most companies are making the move to overseas


----------



## greenkitty7

man i guess i wont be able to make it guys. ill be at the Atlanta race that weekend... sucks you cant be in two places at once...


----------



## bigchevy6

well anyone who wants to can tag along w/ me and aandryiii when it gets to be that time, just let one of us know if and when u will be heading through louisiana and we will just have a big convoy all the way there. we are going to be going there for the fourth, and im sure we will have a video posted up here shortly after so everyone will be able to see what there is to look forward to when the time comes!


----------



## bigchevy6

just got back from B&B today, it was a blast, video by aandryiii soon to come!!


----------



## 08beast

Fyi B&B still has rooms and campers still available for ppl to reserve. I just called and got a camper for thur(after 3pm), fri, and sat night. If somebody wants to help me split the costs on the camper there is room for 2 maybe 3 more ppl ?

ps. There are 3 campers near me still available, just tell her that your coming for the MIMB ride and she'll put you near us.


----------



## 08beast

Also if we can get 15+ ppl to show up at one time we'll get 15% of admission and atv registration. That would save 10 dollars a head i believe, every little bit helps.


----------



## bigchevy6

sounds good, ill make a call in the morning!
p.s. we just got back from there and had a blast, so much to do and soo much to see, really is a great place to go for everything off road, hill climbs, rock climbing, mud, caves, and all u could ever want, plus they have cows,lol. but, the cabins and bunks are just cabins and bunks, nothin but beds and the always desired a/c, so dont go gettin ur hopes up that its a hotel style room, its really just all you need, but well worth the cost, $30 a person for the 10 person bunkhouse for the whole weekend!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Hey 08Beast, if you still have room, i'd like to bunk in a camper. Are you bringing the one you had last year? All I have is a tent, so any port in a storm, ya know. You coming in thursday afternoon, is that right? I can hardly wait to party with you guys this year.


----------



## Polaris425

I dont think he's bringing it this year.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Hey Jon, did you figure out a way to make it this year? You need to introduce the little woman to us.


----------



## 08beast

Won't be bringing. It this year. Txt or call me at 540 three 2zero two 9 4 eight if ur still interested


----------



## Polaris425

nah doesnt look like we are gonna make it. Got stuff going on that weekend that people will be pissed at us if we miss... lol plus I can't afford to drop that much $$ driving down & getting into the park. Gotta save for that honeymoon!  :bigok:


----------



## tacoma_2002

Right around the corner....


----------



## jctgumby

I hate really hate that I am going to miss this year. I wish there was some way that I could make it. But I am stuck in Singapore and can't get home! Somebody help me!


----------



## 08beast

Def. ready for the trip. Hate ya'll aren't going to make it gumby and p425 liked riding with ya'll last year.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah Me too. You know I STILL havent gotten those video's of you jumping off that rock pile.... I think I will do that tomorrow.


----------



## 08beast

Lol. Man that's funny I had done forgot all bout that. Sounds like so far it just going to be my drinkin buddy and cody and his crew so far that I'll know.


Its close enough now we should be able to get a head count. So lets here it ppl who's going for sure?


----------



## wood butcher

im already counting the days


----------



## Albassman

Where is this ? I'm new to this but would like to come meet everyone


----------



## 08beast

Boggs and Boulders in Alabama


----------



## 08beast

wood butcher said:


> im already counting the days




There we go. Glad to hear that.


----------



## J2!

We are planning on being there. Coming Friday afternoon and leaving Monday. Bringing the camper too.. So far just two of us coming.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I'm in. I put in for the vacation time yesterday. Hey 08Beast, if you still have a spot open, i'm very interested. I'm counting the days too. It's gonna be a hot one, that's for sure.


----------



## J2!

I talked to the lady at B&B today. They have hookups still available, a month ago when I called she said they were all booked up but today she said they had 38 spots left out of 150 so I reserved one. She also said if we could get a head count and e-mail it to her she would be sure and get us a discount for the whole group. Usually they only give discounts when the whole group shows up at the same time, but I explained to her that we were coming from ALL OVER the place and she said she would work it out for us. According to her they are trying to put all of us together if possible. So far only three people are going in our group (and maybe my wife), two bikes, so most likely I will have room for a couple people to stay if you need it. It will be hot staying in a tent for sure. My camper can sleep 6 to 8 people. All I ask is to pitch in on the cost of the hookups. They are $25 a night. I'm also thinking about loading up my smoker and doing some butts or something, let me know what yall think about that. I'll also have lots of jello shots and a couple gallons of APPLE PIE !!! WOOO HOOOO, gonna be a BLAST !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brute650i

im going to be there as long as money is right to pay for the weekend. I need to sale some more goodies to be able to swing it. 

BTW anybody needing some HL tires or any rims let me know and I can have them to deliver at the ride. i would like to have some sets of the laws2 there but I dont think they will be available until after the ride.


----------



## wood butcher

yea im ready, almost still doing some tuning on the brute. hope to have it done this weekend.


----------



## leez_brute

I'll make sure to get a group up for that weekend! I'm about to die to ride!!!


----------



## robisra

Just booked a camper spot. There are still some left. Mention MIMB and get 15% off admission and 15% off atv fee.

I'll be there on Friday, Sept 2 - Monday


Cant wait to ride with y'all again!


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

if it wasn;t alabama's first game of the season i would love to ride.. but i want to watch bama football more..*L*..


----------



## dirtydog

Me and a few buds are gonna make that trip . Got a buddy just went this past week and he says everything is deep right now ! Can't wait ! I will be there the whole weekend . Lookin forward to meetin some of the guys on here it will be one for the books


----------



## 08beast

Hell yea fellas lets get the numbers on up and run the place for the weekend


----------



## Jcarp4483

Just read the hole thread and **** wish i was gonna be off work i would go with ya Brent


----------



## HHbrute

im in!!!


----------



## tacoma_2002

08beast said:


> Lol. Man that's funny I had done forgot all bout that. Sounds like so far it just going to be my drinkin buddy and cody and his crew so far that I'll know.
> 
> 
> Its close enough now we should be able to get a head count. So lets here it ppl who's going for sure?


 
You KNOW I'll be there...what kinda ride is it without a drinkin' buddy?


----------



## 08beast

Sweet deal man. When will you be arriving?


----------



## wcs61

Enjoy guy's. Just found out I won't make any Labour Day bash's anywhere. Won't get home until Sep. 4th if that early.


----------



## wood butcher

tacoma_2002 said:


> You KNOW I'll be there...what kinda ride is it without a drinkin' buddy?


 hey Andrew u bring the guy that came with u last yr with the yellow honda?


----------



## wood butcher

hey Kevin u camping or gettin a hotel? also u bring ur wife this time?


----------



## 08beast

wood butcher said:


> hey Kevin u camping or gettin a hotel? also u bring ur wife this time?


I'm camping in one of B&B campers. And yep bringing the ol' lady this year with another friend.

If i remember right i believe andrews friend went by bear(sp?).

When you going to be there boss. You may need to deep fry me another egg, told a few about it but haven't had one since. :rockn:


----------



## wood butcher

i shopuld be there early friday mourning. yea i'll have plenty of eggs with me


----------



## dirtydog

So should we post another thread with a head count? Just so we got an idea of how many of us there may be. I'm with the "let's take it over" idea . Ill be bringin 5to 10 with me


----------



## 08beast

Just everyone continue the head count. Ill start. It'll b 3 so now were at 3 ppl. Keep it going.


----------



## wolf_36

Just got home from B&B had a great time was plenty of Mud :rockn: 
If all goes well I'll be there Laborday weekend with a small group


----------



## J2!

08beast said:


> Just everyone continue the head count. Ill start. It'll b 3 so now were at 3 ppl. Keep it going.


 So far three in my group, might have more, will know when time gets a little closer.


----------



## dirtydog

thats it we got it rollin lets keep the count!


----------



## J2!

Confirmed the spot today. # 22 . Everyone come by and enjoy a cold one with us !! Hope we all end up together or close anyway. Gonna be good to meet some fellow mimb members !!


----------



## 08beast

Great. I donr know which ill be at but ill def look forward to meetin up wit u guys.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I'm packing up the truck and heading over Thursday. I'll be there by the afternoon. If it's anything like last year, it will be a big time. I'll be driving a red Chevy with a maroon brute behind it. If you see me, flag me down. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG using Tapatalk


----------



## 08beast

Ill def flag u down lol.


----------



## Foreman 09

So its the 2nd through the 5th?


----------



## Foreman 09

And I'll try to make it i was already plannin on goin already plannin on goin arounf then with the knightryderz


----------



## wood butcher

ok guys i started a head count for the labor day ride in the mudpit so yall go and post there


----------



## 08beast

Foreman 09 said:


> So its the 2nd through the 5th?


For most it will be but for my group it'll be aug 27 thru sept 4


----------



## tacoma_2002

08beast said:


> Sweet deal man. When will you be arriving?


 
Not 100% sure yet. Just transfered stores, and the boss man says that no management would be able to be off on Memorial day weekend since thats our 2nd biggest selling holiday.....buttttt.....I did put my vac. time in nearly 5 months ago sooooo....we'll see whats up. Incase I'm not able to get on the www much text me and I'll keep ya posted Kevin.


----------



## 08beast

Gettin close now so anybody ready to ride


----------



## J2!

Yes sir !! Three days of ridin and drankin.. Gonna be a blast !! Bringin two gallons of Apple pie too... Woooo hoooooo !!!


----------



## 08beast

goodness don't think you'll be thursty do ya. Def need to find you then.. lol AAARRTYY: Today is going slow, hope this week doesn't go slow. I'm starting my trip on sat.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I'm ready. I've been thrashing on the brute since last Saturday's crash. Broke a tie rod, broke front axle, bent the rear rack when it flipped over, and had my 4x4 fixed. I'm ready to go now though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Ya'll do it up right! I hate Im not going to make it this year.


----------



## 08beast

Ill drink one for u buddy


----------



## Polaris425

Sweet. If you pass thru t-town you know where I am. Hollar & we'll take our ole ladies out & get some grub.


----------



## 07cat700

I'm thinking about bringing the trailer grill and cook about 5 or 6 drunk chickens Saturday.not sure on that though yet.oh and just got done putting my new synthetic rope on the winch of the can am


----------



## tacoma_2002

08beast said:


> Ill drink one for u buddy


Well since your in the DRANKIN' mood....you'd better drink a half-case for me as well.

Shoot me a text if you get into the north MS or Greenville, MS area bro. I might squeeze in one day of riding (or just drinkin') if you find your way down.


----------



## 08beast

07cat700 said:


> I'm thinking about bringing the trailer grill and cook about 5 or 6 drunk chickens Saturday.not sure on that though yet.oh and just got done putting my new synthetic rope on the winch of the can am





I'm liking tbe sound of that man.


----------



## Brute650i

Tacoma what you doin in greenville? That's in my neck of the woods.


----------



## No Plugs

Sorry I cant make it guys. Was hoping to get everything done on the Brute, but the truck broke down wednesday, and all my $$$ is tied up in getting that thing running again. I was really looking forward to meeting yall.


----------



## 08beast

Sorry to hear that man. Good luck with ur truck tho


----------



## 2010Bruterider

So Kevin, are you on the road yet? Are you still planning a week long ATV frenzy?


----------



## 08beast

Yep, we been here at CAW since lunch time yesterday. no damage yet and hopefully it stays that way.... atleast till i get down there and try to give you southern fellas a run. :bigok:


----------



## tacoma_2002

Brute650i said:


> Tacoma what you doin in greenville? That's in my neck of the woods.


Working at Lowe's bro.

Been fishing on lake Lee and lake Ferguson today .

Hit me up on the cell dude.


----------



## 08beast

Even the ol' lady is getting ready.. but on serious note watch her all over the steering wheel around 0:42. lol

[ame="http://s1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb428/my95blucamaro/?action=view&current=MVI_0136.mp4"]







[/ame]


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## 08beast

So any of you guys coming good at tuning a msd? My bike could really use a tune.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I've been wanting to have mine tuned too Kevin. It runs OK, but I feel like it could run better. Maybe one day I'll take it to a tuner.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## 08beast

Yea I know what you mean. You almost got all your stuff together.


----------



## Polaris425

i looked through ya'lls FB pics... looks like ya'll are having a blast!


----------



## 08beast

Def havin a good time man. Will have to say that CAW is only good for 3 days max so after sayin that we are now makin our way to b&b. Can't wait


----------



## Polaris425

WOOT :rockn:


----------



## 08beast

Man u should get your lady friend and come on down its not to late


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I am getting a later start than i planned tomorrow. I have to go in to work for a while. I had planned to take the day off, but stuff happened and I have to finish up in the morning. So...I'll be getting on the road tomorrow afternoon. I should be over there around dark. I'll give you a shout when i arrive


----------



## 08beast

We just got everything settled in and gettin ready to ride a lil. Y'all come by and drink one were at sit b-18.


----------



## wood butcher

i'll be headed out about 4:30ish in the mourning.


----------



## 07cat700

Ok we are finally loaded and ready we will be in a tan f350 with a red brute a can am a cat and yellow Forman and more are coming Saturday


----------



## J2!

I'm loaded up and ready. Getting off work at lunch time, should be there around 4:00 or so.. Blue Tundra, Adrenaline camper, my kitty and a silver prowler.. WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO !!!


----------



## Timmi

*Riding*

Ya'll be careful and have a good time!


08beast said:


> We just got everything settled in and gettin ready to ride a lil. Y'all come by and drink one were at sit b-18.


----------



## Polaris425

Have fun guys. Can't wait to see pics/vids from ya'll!!!

Maybe Litmmpro will put a compilation together of ya'lls clips for us :bigok:


----------



## Bigbrute06

Headed down to b&b bout 4:30!! Looking forward to an awesome weekend!!! See y'all there!!!!!!!


----------



## 08beast

Polaris425 said:


> Have fun guys. Can't wait to see pics/vids from ya'll!!!
> 
> Maybe Litmmpro will put a compilation together of ya'lls clips for us :bigok:




I think we should get that done as well. Werr tryin to remember to take vids. Lol.


----------



## Polaris425

Hope y'all are having a good time!


----------



## wood butcher

it was a blast . 2 days of perfect riding weather , then all heck broke loose with the weather. there should be some good vids and pics comin soon


----------



## 650Brute

wood butcher said:


> it was a blast . 2 days of perfect riding weather , then all heck broke loose with the weather. there should be some good vids and pics comin soon


Can't wait to see


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yes indeed, we had a great time. I didn't break anythng, for once. It was awesome. The weather was cloudy and breezy all day friday and saturday, which made for some great riding. I put all the photos i took in a folder on photobucket, i'll try and get the link...<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed1190.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fz456%2F2010Bruterider%2F3rd%2520Annual%2520MIMB%2520Labor%2520day%2520ride%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="http://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.pbsrc.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/2010Bruterider/3rd Annual MIMB Labor day ride/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.pbsrc.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## wood butcher

none of those link work for me


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That's because I don't know what I'm doing, i'll try again


----------



## wood butcher

thats right


----------



## bear21211

hmmmmm Wood butcher did ya have a woopsieeeeee? LOL


----------



## bear21211

looks Like you all had fun


----------



## 08beast

We made it back. Was a rainy 12 and a half hours with only the need to fill up four times lol. Some of the best spent money in my opinion. Those that didn't make it sure did miss a real good time. Lots of great trails.... well atleast for u southern guys. Haha


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Here's a couple of photos


----------



## 2010Bruterider

A few more


----------



## tacoma_2002

Awesome! What kind of headcount did you guys have?


----------



## wood butcher

we didn't run into to many members but the place was packed. the weird thing was we rarely seen anyone else on the trails, came across a few groups but not many


----------



## J2!

Man, we had a blast. My kitty didn't fair so well though, not running when we came home. LOL Had a great time hangin' out with 07cat700 and the gang Saturday night. Watching ball games, riding, watching the band, and enjoying a few cold ones, it doesn't get any better than that !!! Good to meet ya 08 beast and wood butcher, sorry we didn't catch up with you on the trails, yall were day riding and we were night riding, went by your camp a couple times but you were gone. And believe it or not we didn't take the first pic or vid, guess we were too busy having fun. LOL Can't wait till the next one !!!!


----------



## 08beast

Well here's the vids the wife put together of the ride.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!! I started a thread in the media section for all the pics/vids! So ya'll go post them up! :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That's a great video 08Beast. We looked like we knew what we were doing for the most part. Randy took some good video, and Kayla did a good job putting it all together. I had a really great time hanging out with you guys.


----------



## wood butcher

yea that was a pretty good vid . some good ridin also


----------



## 07cat700

Yea we had a blast Saturday night with j2 and everybody but I had way to much to drink we woke Sunday morning and chris's 4 wheeler was parked in the middle of the rd lol


----------

